# Semi - Primitive Camping Trip planned



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Three of my trail riding buddies and I are going on a primitive camping trip on December 16-18 in the Brazos Bend Park which is southwest of Houston, TX. There is a camping site that has water for the horses and that is it. No electric in this area and I believe there are some bathrooms but no hook ups etc. No corrals so we are looking at purchasing a portable corral system. You can haul in a generator but must be off by 10:00 PM. 

So...we had talked about a crock pot (LOL forgot about no electric) and that was scrapped. Lee Ann said "Denise, you are getting a NEW crockpot!" I said I could get another and she said "No....Doug (her hubby) is going to get us a Dutch Oven to cook in!" So we are discussing recipes for the Dutch Oven and she wants to try a cobber. We are going to make Chili for one night and my Italian Chicken Soup for another. Johnny Cakes and baked potatoes to throw in the fire should round everything out. My darling Uncle Dee taught us to make Johnny Cakes in the fire when I was a kid. :lol: We are so looking forward to our trip - the park is gorgeous. Lee Ann went and scouted it out last weekend so we are raring to go!! 

Nokota, I am going to do my best to become a decent Dutch Oven cook - I am a pretty darn good cook on a grill or stove so this is just a new challenge. Hoping it isn't too cold - you never know in southeast Texas in the winter - could be warm...could be freezing!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Good luck wih the cooking!!!

Two tips. When you are cooking somewhere that the food you are going to eat is the only option, use good(kingsford) charcol. I have struggled with heat from our cheap grocery store charcol.

Second tip. If you have a car or ability to bring heavier items, get a galvanized trash can. Take the lid and put upside down on the ground. You can flatten the handle if you want. put your charcol on that, then the D.O. on top of the charcol. Then of course, the charcol on the lid of the D.O. This helps reflect the heat up and isn't lost in the dirt/sand/soil. You could always turn the trashcan upside down and do the same thing using it as a work(cook)bench. Being galvanized, you may want to start a fire in it first to burn off the galvanized coating as it is not healthy for you. If the trash can is not an option, put some aluminum foil on the ground a littl bigger than the DO and again put the charcol on that to help reflect the heat up.

D.O. cooking is fun. Google and there are a bunch of websites. Also you can find books on it with recipes in a lot of stores like Cabela's, Gander Mountain, maybe even the local bookstore.

Don't forget the tongs to pick up and place your charcol pieces under and on top of the D.O.

Let us know how the camping trip works out for you!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks Nokota. I am surfing the net right now trying to find recipes and times for cooking. Some of the instructions are as clear as mud!

I am wanting to cook a whole cut up chicken with chopped carrots and celery. I know that at home I cook my soup on medium high for more than 2 hours so that the chicken is tender and falling off the bones. It is pretty darn delicious. We love it and eat it all the time. It is great for when you are cold!!! So...whatcha think Nokota...How long do I cook something like this over coals? 

We are so excited about all of this trip. We are having a blast just planning it. It is just another adventure and fun to learn something new.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I camp like that all the time, I have a quiet 1800 watt camp generator. works great, I fire it up to run the Mr coffee maker and I cook on a george foreman grill. I'll give you a recipe, paritally cook some red potatoes. Then in ten foil add some frozen steak cubes or kebashi slices ,squash slices, tomatoes, sweet onion and pepper if you like, add some italian dressing then rap in in tinfoil and throw in the fridge the night before. Then put in your cooler they'll keep a few days, then I throw it foil and all still rapped on the foreman grill. You could also cook em like that on rocks next to the fire. Use enough foils so you can unwrap and eat out of the foil..
Oh dont waste money on the portable corrals, get 9 step in fence posts and a roll of electric tape or cord. and a D battery or solar fence charger. You probably have enough ribbon around already. A couple gate handles come in handy. You use one of the step in stakes as a ground rod, 
I have also seen people just use picket lines, there is a art to getting them the right height and the lead line correct but that could be an option as well.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess you want to treat it like a crock pot. The longer it is in there, the better. If you get done riding at three, just start cooking then. Let it slow cook and maybe around 6 it will be falling off the bone tender. Just in time for dinner. Hmmmmm I'm getting hungry.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks y'all. Nokota, it will be getting dark by 5:15 or so. We will try to be back at the camp by 4:00 so that we can get the horses settled in. I think keeping enough coals hot will be the trick. I was just reading about a "side" fire where you can keep adding the coals that you remove from the DO side that cool off back into the side fire to keep the "reheat". Lee Ann P (our barn manager and the lady I am going to run the Limited Distance ride with) wants to try a cobbler so we will probably take 2 DO's. I might have to give this a "run through" in the back yard before we go! There isn't any stores or fast food restaurants close by and after riding all day who wants a cold sandwich?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Once you try a Dutch Oven you'll be hooked. They're wonderful! I'm looking forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I will be hooked. I love to cook. I got on a kick of grilling about 10 years ago I can grill like a champ. I did it over coals til I switched to gas. I don't grill to often anymore outside but i grill in the house in Le Creuset skillets and make my soups in the dutch oven. They have killer pots and skillets. I am lucky enough to have 4. They weigh a ton and cost a fortune. 

This will be a new cooking challenge to learn to do it without burning it or serving something raw and calling for its momma!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What, no cooking over a bonfire? Good heavens, you people are too citified. How about bannock (biscuit dough) wrapped around a freshly cut stick and baked over the fire. Big pot of beans in a big cast iron pot and a cast iron frying pan for pancakes, or bacon. Cooking is only part of it, there's cleanup afterward. Two post and a couple of sticks and you can fix quite a variety.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ha ha ha....we might just have this puppy over an open fire! We are going to make Johnny Cakes in foil and throw on the coals. Hoping we don't burn down Texas while we are trying to get something to eat!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeh I go on trips to have fun, I do the quick and easy recipes. Hotdogs over the fire, bratworst patties, hamburgers cooked on the electric foreman grill, which wipes off after I am done, I made veggie, meat kabobs without the stick and wrap in tinfoil at home, then grill. If you are an experienced griller you can come up with things. Guess I am over the whole campfire thing. Seems like you spend the whole trip gathering wood.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up calling camping with a generator PRIMITIVE!! 

Bwahaha!

I used to guide pack trips into the Colorado rockies where even a heavy dutch oven was out of the question. All cooking was on a grill, cool handle frying pan or squirrel forks. We ate like kings on those trips. On the base camp trips we did have dutch ovens that were all wood fired. I loved cooking with them.

Generators.......are you going to have blow dryers and tvs,too?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> You guys are cracking me up calling camping with a generator PRIMITIVE!!
> 
> Bwahaha!
> 
> ...


Personally I was cracking up over the primitive camping bit. I've never camped where there was electricity (not even from a generator), feel lucky if there is an outhouse and potable water you didn't have to lug in yourself is a luxury.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Well......they never said they were bringing a generator. Just said that the rule was they had to be off by 10. I think the only anemity that was stated to be there was water.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> You guys are cracking me up calling camping with a generator PRIMITIVE!!
> 
> Bwahaha!
> 
> ...


To each his own, I spent many a years sleeping in mud, rain and being miserable. You wanna live out of a ruck ? have at it. Those days are over for me. I have a gooseneck trailer, Makes a pretty good base camp. Has plenty of room for a generator and if a cute girl wants a hair drier to come along with me Thats great to. Id much rather have her and amemory foam matress with propane heat and a AC, to snuggle up with at night than a frozen cold ground, with snakes crawling in my bag, scorpions in my boots, etc


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Baby steps folks...baby steps!!! :wink: We generally camp in my Brenderup - clean it out and we do have electricity at Ebenezer on Lake Sam Rayburn and there is showers/rest rooms there so this is a little less than we have camped with before.

"Primitive" is the word Brazos Park put on it...so I am going with semi since we will be hauling a generator! I would like to one day really go camping on the horses and that may happen. We are going to check it out from the safety of Brazos Bend which is about 2 hours from home.  I can grill so that isn't a problem...but I must admit - I like a few creature comforts!!! :lol: The main one is AC at night. I don't mind staying out all day in the heat and riding but at night, in southeast Texas in the summer, you could smuffacate. (my own made up word that my oldest son finds icky! :twisted This will be in the winter time and we might freeze our backsides off or be hot. One never knows in se Texas!!! Gotta be prepared for both. 

Don't need a blow dryer - my hair will be a giant frizz ball put up in a pony tail and under a hat...Don't watch TV but it would be nice to have wifi!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe, I am with you!!! A few creature comforts never hurt anyone  and scorpions don't make a good bedfellow - snakes either. I am not scared of snakes...but rats/mice? O M G I would run over everyone in the camp to get away from them. Hopefully, won't see any of those. I think we are going to have a blast and December can't get here fast enough. My son is getting married the first weekend of December and I am making the wedding cakes - then I can go play with The Biscuit. Woot!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, if I had been able to carry a blow dryer, I might not have looked like this on most of my pack trips!! LOL!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Allison, if my hair looked that good I wouldn't have it in a ponytail under a hat!! I have very curly hair and the front will FRIZZ. One day I had a hat on...no ponytail. We stopped at a convenience store on the way home from camping/riding for hours and I looked in the mirror. Oh MY GOD I was mortified I looked like Bozo's momma - my hair was a two big HUGE frizz balls on both sides of my face and I was dirty to boot. :shock: I was embarrassed for even my husband to see me...:-( he was kind enough not go say "yuk!" :?


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

I've used a box wrapped with aluminum foil plenty of times for baking. It weighs nothing. Can cook as fast as the oven at home. Learned this in the scouts 50 years ago.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have heard about this vaguely...can you elaborate? I know my hubby and coworkers used a "hot box" on job sites. Box lined with sheet metal and heated by a light bulb but we have no electricity other than if we run a generator and we don't want to do that!!


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

We take a box large enough for the meal, cover it with aluminum foil inside. Place a few rocks of equal size inside to support the pot or pan and place the charcoal under it. We figure 40 degrees per briquette (sp). So if you wanted 320 degrees place 8 hot briquettes inside. I fit takes an hour at home it will here also. You can get creative with the box, I usually cover it inside and out but most only cover inside. I make it so the door is attached so don't. It can be used over and over.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've done it all over the years. I even bought a LQ trailer for few years when my daughters were riding a lot with me. Mainly in hopes of getting their mother to come along. She never did enjoy the camping or horses, So I sold the the LQ and went back to a plain GN trailer.

I frequently camp at the trailer. A dry place to sleep with a mattress is nice. We often pack in and set up a large wall tent. We pack in cots and a wood buring stove. This can be more comfortable than sleeping in the trailer.

I can't stand pillow head. So I insist on washing my hair every day. Some times its just dipping a bucket in the creek, Sometimes it involves heating water over the colman stove. I've had my share of Ice Cream Headaches from cold water.

Food runs the gamet from full blown dutch ovens to a can of beans sitting on the edge of the camp fire. A lot of the high use wilderness is now going camp fire less. Meaning all cooking has to been over a stove. I have small Pop can burners, two burner colman propane, and large Camp Chief high output camp stoves. So it just depends on if we camp at the truck or pack into the back country. I also bring a generator and use the George Foreman when I camp at the truck.

Hot Dogs and Canned Stew around a camp fire for lunch out of our saddlebags during a ride.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL  that gave me a chuckle Painted Horse - nice to know not all guys are grubby!!! My guy is ultra neat bless his heart.  I don't like hat head or fuzzy head and I get a lot of that.

A Coleman Stove might come in handy if they say no campfires. Most counties in Texas have had burn bans for ages!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Joe4Dm you sleep on the frozen ground? Not me, a weatherproof hammock off the ground is my preference. It folds up and its into a saddlebag. No tent, just a couple to stout trees. It also acts as a chair when one wants to just sit with a java.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Have fun and don't forget to take the means to stay in touch!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Allison, I go riding so nobody can find me. I delibertaly go places the cell phone won't work

Sometime lunch is just a sandwich out of the saddle bag and sitting on some brush. Sometimes we leave the horses loose to graze while we eat









And sometimes we tie them up while we eat


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Allison, I go riding so nobody can find me. I delibertaly go places the cell phone won't work


Amen to that. Although the better half is insisting that I carry a SPOT with me. So far I've been able to avoid (so many other toys)

Regardless of how we choose to camp with our horses and mules it's great that we all agree that the trails and the great outdoors beats an arena


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

> Allison, I go riding so nobody can find me. I delibertaly go places the cell phone won't work




You and me both!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Those pic are gorgeous Allison. 

We ride up at Ebenezer on Lake Sam all the time. I have T-Mobile - it doesn't work at the lake. I will sometimes get a text. My cousin is always dogging me to get Verizon as they have good service up there. I said ummm no.....after she has had to answer the phone a zillion times (well, she IS the director of 2 ER departments so I will cut her some slack on that) I told her that I don't need to be answering the phone about wedding cakes while I am riding. I go to get away!!


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! Allison I would love to ride in a place like that some day.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We had a gentleman from Austrailia that came to Utah hiking this summer, even with cell phones and Spot emergency beacon, he has never been found. It is pretty easy here in the west to get away from communications. When it's 40-50 miles to the nearest town and you have to cross multiple high mountains, Cell phones just don't work.

























Let alone when you get into the narrow canyons where signal can never get out, even if you were close to civilization.









We are frequently, our only resource for help.









But most of these places, you have the choice of camping at your trailer at the trailhead and day riding, or packing in and setting up camp miles from any road.

You can see the dirt road in the bottom of the canyon


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing. 

So sorry to hear about the man from Australia. That is just sad.


----------



## roflexsUS (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a nice mobile corral system at [email protected]


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Roflexus, I googled your site and they look pretty darn nifty. I called the number but got a recording about text numbers!!! I would be interested in learning more and did send an email requesting information.


----------



## roflexsUS (Nov 13, 2011)

Please fill free to call me at 540-442-0568 will be around tonight till 1030


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

roflexsUS said:


> Here is a nice mobile corral system at [email protected]


Why arnt the prices posted ? 

I have seen similar maybe the same systems in use. Yes they work, but they are very expensive, and take way more than 5 minutes to set up and are far more labor intensive than using the simple step in posts and a roll of leftover hot tape or cord and a d battery or small solar fence charger.

My system, 9 step in posts, $18
D battery charger, 49.99 I see they have gone up so $89
left over tape, free, but a role of 600 feet is only $18


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can just about 299.999% guarentee to you, OP, that there is a burn ban. I frequently go camping at the Brazos and surrounding state parks (I live in the suburbs of Houston) and there has been a ban on fires since the beginning of the year. Can't even use the grills that they sometimes provide.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Endiku, I am pretty sure of that too. I live right outside of Beaumont and we have had some burn bans but are just about the only county in Texas that hasn't had total burn bans. This will be our first trip to this park. We have been to the Airport, to Cypress Creek and Pundt Park in the Houston area. Would love to go to 7IL. 

We mostly ride at Tyrrell Park in Beaumont for day rides and Ebenezer on Lake Sam Rayburn for our camping trips. We are going to McKinney Roughs Thursday through Sunday. I can't wait!!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

QOS, don't be ashamed of putting your new Dutch oven on a Coleman stove! Last couple of times I used mine that's how I did it--right on the tailgate of my truck. I carry a small plastic container of MatchLite charcole and use that on the lid of the Dutch Oven to provide top heat.

It works quite well and doesn't require a fire so it works in a burn ban, too!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> simple step in posts and a roll of leftover hot tape or cord and a d battery or small solar fence charger.
> My system, 9 step in posts, $18
> D battery charger, 49.99 I see they have gone up so $89
> left over tape, free, but a role of 600 feet is only $18


Simple, easy, and multi-tasking, I use a system like this in the few places here where we can set up a portable corral. works great and you don't have to invest an arm and a leg.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Robert!!! I just got a text from my riding buddy that she was at Academy buying two different Dutch Ovens - one with legs and one without. 

I will let her know about this just in case the burn ban is still in effect - and it may well be. It is dry in Texas this year.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We frequently pack in a hot wire to remote camp site. Again, I would never leave the horses in the hot wire enclosure over night or when I wasn't kinda close by watching. But when we pack in many miles, making a second trip to get feed for the horses isn't an option. So we have to turn them out to graze. On some of the late season rides, there is not a lot of grass left. Often the area has been grazed by cattle on the grazing permit, cold temps have slowed or stopped any new growth. On rides in High Desert areas, the feed is so sparse that the horses have to work real hard to find enough grass. 

So we often take in 30-40 fiberglass rods, They are lightweight and easy to pack. We push them in the ground and then string the hot wire. Most of the time I bring a full roll of Poly string. The common rolls size seems to be about 1/4 mile long. With big grougs we bring two rolls or a 1/2 mile of string. We string it up around a large area, I usually try to include some trees for shade/shelter as well as touching some water. But the Forest Service has started ticketing us. Their new definition says no structures with in 200 feet of any water. In the past that ment no tents with in 200 feet of water. But last year we got a ticket because they considered the hot wire enclosure a Structure.

So we now have to hand lead the horses down to the water and allow them to drink vs giving them free access.

The photo below shows a meadow with a large group of horses turned out with a hot string around the meadow. I find that if I give the horses plenty of space, they don't push each other thru the hot wire as they jocky for leadership.









But a portable charger running on 4 "D" cells, some fiberglass rods, and a length of poly string or tape works great.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Truley the inmates are in charge of the asylum when a temporary fence or even a tent are considered structures.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess they prefer I concentrate the horses and let them trample a small area into mud vs letting the spread out over a large area where they wander about vs stomp their feet.

The older rangers who knew what the wilderness used to be seem to have a more seasoned opinion, But these younger folks they now hire and send out to patrol the back country, have different thoughts on how wilderness is supposed to be used, Or should I say not used.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Aye, not used is how they prefer it. In Oregon around 52% of the state is owned by state and federal. Our greenies don't want us using that 52% and even are working on making it harder to do anything on the other 48%


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Utah is 74% Public lands. That's part of the reason land is so expensive here. 3/4 of it is not for sale and never will be.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Texas has very little "public" land. That was the topic of conversation this morning before we left The Happy Horse Hotel! There are very few places to horseback ride on "public" land - very few parks have equestrian facilities. Sigh...Tennessee has so many!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Most that privately owned 48% is owned by timber companies. We actually only occupy 4% of the state and that is why our land is expensive. Land use laws have locked it up to the point we can't expand.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

*Primitive camping was a blast!!!*

The camping trip was a blast. We bought corral panels and my riding buddy's hubby made us "stands" for the running boards to place the panels on because the wheel wells wouldn't support them. We got ratchet ties, bungie ties, etc so they would be secure. 

The park had places to put the truck and water was about 150 yards away in a big 110 gal trough. Two port o potties rounded it out! We set the panels up along the fence so we could secure the horses. Hauled the water over there - ugh. Got smart and hauled it in my ice cooler with wheels! :lol: 

The rides were great and we enjoyed it. We cooked in the Dutch ovens Saturday night. I was going to cook my soup in it for Friday night but we decided to cook it at home and heat it there in case we had problems getting it going. Turned out to be a good move. We couldn't get the fire to start for ages Friday as it was so freaking damp. The chicken and the peach cobbler in the DO's turned out fantastic. It was cold Friday night as all get out too - it was 41 degrees and in the back of the horse trailer I was somewhat cold. Saturday night wasn't as cold and the coyotes were howling to beat the band. 

It was alot of fun and we can't wait to go again.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

sounds like you had a great time......looks like you ate well!!!  glad to see it all worked out well for you. 

I love D.O. cooking


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

41° Oh Dear!

Last week it was slightly colder than that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that is cold - but honey - I am in southeast Texas!!! My blood is THIN (the only thing other than my hair that is but that is another story). I had a air mattress that took on the temp of the air around it, a 40 degree sleeping bag, etc. but it was a little cold and I am majorly hot natured normally!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah...and the humidity was so high (that makes it feel COLDER bbuurrrrrr) that water was dripping everywhere. cold and clammy!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Cold and clammy is uncomfortable! Went for a couple hour ride Saturday in the cold fog. Was almost frozen by the time we got back. I'll take dry cold any day over that clammy stuff.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The dripping wet concrete is often typical Christmas weather here. It will be hot one day and freezing cold and clammy the next with the wind whipping. I still laugh about when my cake friend, Jennifer, came to Texas in early April about 4 years ago. She is from Michigan. I told her it was a little chilly and to bring different types of clothes...blah blah blah. She said "I am from Michigan!!! I KNOW cold weather and 45 degrees isn't cold!!!"

Ok, sister, I told her...you know best. She got her on one of the wet, cold clammy days with the wind gusting to 30+ miles an hour and she said "OMG I didn't think it would be so cold here!!!"

She came down on November 30th and stayed with me when my son got married and she asked before she came "is it cold there?" hahahahahahah


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You should of seen the wife, she really froze due to not layering up enough. Afterall the weatherman said the fog would burn off and sun would come out. She's lived here most her life and still trust those untrustworthy weathermen.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I packed clothes for cold and hot!!! Short sleeve tee shirts and long sleeved shirts and jackets. Flannel pjs and regular cotton ones...I was prepared but ended up colder on Friday night than I wanted. I needed more layers between me and the air mattress. Laying on 40 degree air isn't my kidney's idea of a good time. We are going on another trip in January and I will be taking more layers for the bed than myself! 

Layers are good....I had on my new Cuddl Duds and my flannel pjs plus a jersey cotton sheet and then Coleman sleeping bag. Loads of layers!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree riding in the fog is colder than riding in nice sunshine. See how the fog has frosted to each blade of grass on the ground




















Of course once spring comes and the sun comes out, I can't hardly get my kids to put on a coat.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is gorgeous!!!! It was very foggy Friday morning when we were getting ready to leave. Everything feels damp. It is a wet bone chilling cold here sometimes...sometimes hot and muggy. We don't have too many bone cold days - way more days it is hot enough to fry eggs on the sidewalk!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

*Tomorrow*

Dec 22 Hi:75° Lo:54°










Dec 23 Hi:68° Lo:40°










Dec 24 Hi:66° Lo:43°











Dec 25 Hi:54° Lo:39°*







*


Dec 26 Hi:58° Lo:41°











This weeks weather report in central Georgia. It probably won't really rain........


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It rained cats and dogs here yesterday - no rain today and supposed to rain cats and dogs tomorrow. Hope it holds off - I want to go riding!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Right now they are saying Dec 31 is suppose to be 54 and sunny. Here's hoping to a good New Years eve ride!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to deliver a wedding cake on New Year's Eve so I do doubt I will be riding on NYE. I have a wedding cake on Thursday before NYE too so next week will be so busy I will be lucky if I get to see Biscuit!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have two glorious weeks off from work.
I hope the sun comes out. Right now it is cloudy and dismal looking.
As badly as we need the rain, I can't really complain..........


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

some body come get my horse and haul him out west and back,,,, Love to go but I really hate driving.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww...come on Joe. The drive though to Texas is gorgeous. Make stops for rides along the way. Stop in Tennessee and ride there - it is beautiful there. Stop in Alabama for a ride. Skip over to Louisiana and ride and you will be here in no time flat.

It rained cats and dogs last night...messes up my riding but we needed the rain so badly so it is hard to be cranky about it!


----------

